# Half silo shelter for animals



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Found this on local Craigslist this morning. Nm, this might interest you. I think it's a great idea:
http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/grd/5932838285.html


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I do have about 10 extra 7' x 2' steel panels like that.Summer project


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

cool. we could really solve the homeless with those.


----------

